# WTB Atomic Metron B5's 178's



## Happy Jack (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking for a pair of Atomic Metron B5's in a 172.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy Jack said:


> Looking for a pair of Atomic Metron B5's in a 178.



If I'm not mistaken (and I own 2 pairs of them and they're my current ski) Atomic only made them upto a 172.  And as a 6'3" 225lb guy who grew up with a racing background and likes to ski everywhere nowadays,  that's plenty long enough and stable enough for just about any mortal out there


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, believe you are correct.  they made them in 152, 162 & 172.  Thanks for catching the typo!

M


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome ski - I know a couple people looking for that ski, including me.  New, used or whatever...  If anyone finds any in ANY length, any condition, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2010)

Just skied on my 172's for the first time two weeks ago. Heavy, but they rip. Need a few more days to get use to them. Hopefully day two next week! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Hard one to find since they're not made any more, found this one Metron 11 B5 in a 170 for $555.95. This ski is a cross between the B5 and M11, so it's a bit more forgiving. Also, you may want to look at the Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel if you look at this year model go with the TI version as it's the stiffer ski. I think it's very comparable to the B5.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Hard one to find since they're not made any more, found this one Metron 11 B5 in a 170 for $555.95. This ski is a cross between the B5 and M11, so it's a bit more forgiving. Also, you may want to look at the Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel if you look at this year model go with the TI version as it's the stiffer ski. I think it's very comparable to the B5.




I was really heartbroken when I first heard 2 years ago that Atmoic was going to stop making the B5 - there was apparently enough backlash over it that they actually extended it's run 1 more year (last season).  What they were touting as it's replacement at the time, the Nomad Crimson Ti, while a good ski in it's own right, isn't the B5 especially when it comes to med/short radius turns on groomed/hard snow IMHO.

For me atleast for the last now 4 seasons, the B5 has been my 1 ski quiver and much to my suprise (and the joy of my wife) really hasn't had me doing anything more than some casual looking at other skis to add to my quiver.  Even to the point that early season 2 years ago when my 1st pair of B5's ended up on the loosing edge of an encounter with a big chunk of the ledge on the appropriately named "ledge" trail at Mount Snow and I ripped out about a 4" chunk of edge    the thought to get as a replacement anything but another pair of B5's never once crossed my mind.  Total B5 lovefest on my part


----------

